# Tyranid Warriors equipment?



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

What should I equip my 12 warriors with? I'm not maganitizing my 12 warriors and I was wondering what weapons I should glue in the hands of my warriors. I came up with this so far. 3 warriors with 2 sets of talons, 1 with a barbed strangler and talons, 1 with a venom cannon and talons, 3 with talons and devourers, and 4 with boneswords and devourers. Should I mix it up? Are Deathspitters worth using? Is taking two sets of talons worth it or should I always take the devourer? I may magnitize wings on them though. If I do what wings would be good to use? Thank you.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Just gonna move this to Tactics since there's no full army list being discussed.

Katie D


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Double check the rules for the new Warriors. Broods must be equipped identically, except you mad add a single Venom Cannon OR Barbed Strangler.

With 12 Warriors, I'd definitely be putting a Prime in. I'd be using 3 units, maybe one of Shrikes (4 strong). A unit of 4 Warriors and one of 3 plus Prime should do well enough.

As for Biomorphs, I'd go with Deathspiters and a Barbed Strangler on the shooty Broods, giving the Prime and Shrikes Twin Boneswords as well. Alternatively, you could change the second 4 Brood (without Prime) to a combat Brood.

Why don'tyou just magnetise the arms as well?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I'm planning to use 2 units of 6, each with a Barbed Strangler and Deathspitters and Scything Talons, and adrenal glands. I'll deep strike them in spores. It works out at 300pts per unit.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Two units of 6 would work as well. I'd be still getting at least one Prime if you have the spare HQ choices, he buffs Warriors very nicely.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I think I'm being miss understood, I have no desire to magnitize warrior arms, the fex's and chaos termie's arms were pain enough. I want to glue the weapons on my warriors and I'm looking for suggestions on which ones I should glue down. I know that the unit has to be the same except for the BS or VC. I already have those glued. What I'm asking is what weapon combos should I glue? Is it worth it to just glue them as talons/devourers or are boneswords/deathspitters or talons/deathspitters a better option?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Boneswords are the choice I'd make. Power weapons that do Instant Death are not to be sneered at. I like Lash Whip/Bonesword, Devourer/Strangler build, with Adrenal Glands.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Creon said:


> Boneswords are the choice I'd make. Power weapons that do Instant Death are not to be sneered at. I like Lash Whip/Bonesword, Devourer/Strangler build, with Adrenal Glands.


In larger units, thats alot of points. 

If your running 6 stong Broods, I'd be going with Deathspiters, and with any spare HQ choices, you could take a Prime with Twin Boneswords. They boost the brood enough in Close Combat as is.

With 4 strong Broods, I'd consider one to be a Twin Bonesword unit, but for flexiblity's sake, it might just be best to go with 6 man units, as you can break them down, but not build 4 mans up if you take some differing options.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I tend to go with 3-strong units, as warriors are an adjunct to my units, not a primary strike system. That's the Genestealers. But, I do understand where you're coming from.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Creon said:


> I tend to go with 3-strong units, as warriors are an adjunct to my units, not a primary strike system. That's the Genestealers. But, I do understand where you're coming from.


3-stong is a tad too small for my liking, I've always thought 4-6 is the best set-up for Warriors, but 3 is fine when you are going to add in a Prime. Just my personal prefferences.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

My ultimate plan is to have only Warriors as Troops... I also like the extra fire-support that dedicated Spores can add to each unit.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

There is no 'best' setup for your warriors- a fact that you have probably gathered from the mish-mash of responses. If we had a list to give the warriors context then you might get more structured responses.

My general unstructured thoughts:
Boneswords are too expensive as there are generally better/more efficient cc elements in the army. I take a squad of 4 warriors (bare bones) with a barbed strangler. They are designed to sit on a home objective and shoot/be difficult to kill. 

If I wanted to use warriors as a cc force I would either take twin boneswords and adrenal glands or rending claws and toxin sacs. Both are expensive at 15 and 10 pts per model respectively. A nasty alternative is to add a tooled prime to the unit, especially a large unit to make best use of the buffs.

One thing is for sure though- glue your plastic arms on with superglue rather than polycement. That way they will be much easier to snap off whole if you later change your mind.


----------

